# Finding info about a breeder ?'s



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all, I don't know if this topic is in the right place or not. Anywho, I'm looking into getting a hedgehog from "allstarhedgehogs.com". On their website, they also are called "hood petz - home of the all star hedgehogs". Does anyone know anything about this breeder? They caught my eye because they aren't *that* far to drive to get a hedgehog with a lifetime guarantee against WHS (which we lost our previous girl to..) Any insight would be great! Also, if you recommend any other breeders in the NC/TN/VA/SC/FL areas let me know! Thanks guys!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

This is just my opinion, nothing more, nothing less but this line blew it for them 

"Minis
Our minis are priced from $275 - $350. We cannot predict the arrival of minis."

Now, I've only been in hedgehogs for about 15 years or so, but to the best of my knowledge, there isn't any such critter as a "mini" hedgehog. Some are very small, some are very large. Some are runts, some aren't. But charging extra for what is a natural occuring variation that could very well impact future health (runts can be more delicate than the "average" size hedgehog) smacks to me of opportunistic marketing and, IMHO, is unethical. 

Just as there is no such thing as a mini Yorkie or a Mini Chihuahua (aka "teacup"), there isn't any such critter as a mini hedgehog. 

I'd find someone else. 

Oh, and I'm amazed that the HBA endorses someone who advertises that.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Are you looking in Florida? I went to Sunshine Quills last weekend and they have adorable babies. It was also very clean. :mrgreen: 
http://www.sunshinequillhedgehogs.com/


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

This is where I got Ender: She's in Shelby, NC
http://www.dreamflowermeadows.com/


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

jopenguin said:


> This is where I got Ender: She's in Shelby, NC
> http://www.dreamflowermeadows.com/


I have a hedgie from Shannon as well,she is a great breeder.


----------



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

oh my! how does one keep up with 40+ hedgehogs and breed them? :shock:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

lucky18ea said:


> oh my! how does one keep up with 40+ hedgehogs and breed them? :shock:


Thats a good Question :lol: that i can't answer.
I have 5 to look after and thats not easy :lol:
What state do u live in?


----------



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Larry, 
We're in Chapel Hill, NC. Right now we're still looking into breeders in FL. Right now we're communicating with the owner of this place.. www.sunshinequillhedgehogs.com


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

If you buy a baby from them, see if they can have a wheel ready to go with the baby. The wheel I bought from them is very nice.


----------



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

Herisson said:


> If you buy a baby from them, see if they can have a wheel ready to go with the baby. The wheel I bought from them is very nice.


Hi Herrison,
We have our Prickles wheel still here for our new hedgie to use until we decide on a easier to clean/easier for the hedgie one. We were going to go with one that a member on here sells but apparently they have very little communication with him and it takes forever to get the product.

On a different note tho, does anyone know anything about this breeder?


----------

